# Review of Sram Automatix2



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I built a wheel up with this hub for commuting, and possible gravel grinding. I did not see any reviews for it on mtbr, so I thought i would post this. 

I purchased the non-coaster brake version and laced it to 36H dyad rims. The hub works with a mechanical clutch mechanism that automatically shifts at a present speed. It is not a "kickback" hub

The good: The hub is fairly quiet. Shifting is smooth--very smooth--- and consistent...no big "clunk" between shifts. a Very natural shift. Weight is not so bad for an IGH

Cons: The biggest problem with this hub is that the preset shifting point is set WAAAAAY to low. I have taken to calling this a "stoplight assist" hub. It seems to shift at around 7 mph consistently.....just a couple of revolutions after coming from a stop. With this shift point, the hub is useless imho and only saves you the need for standing up when starting out. With such an insanely low shift point, the hub is a boat anchor. It offers no assistance on hills unless you drop your speed below 7 mph, which is hardly ever.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Update: I lowered my gearing (38x19) so that it shifts closer to 10mph. It is much more useful now for commuting.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Old thread, but you saw this, right?

SRAM Automatix two speed hub review ? Dave McCraw


----------

